# The Golden Days



## Grand Guru (21/2/22)

I’m going to start with myself. I’m born in the 70s. I wish I were born 20 years earlier to witness the extravaganza of the 60s and 70s, the music, the great technological advancement. I think the 30 years that followed WW2 were some of the most prolific periods in human History. Same as the the first 30 years of the last century but without the wars and the Great Depression...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (21/2/22)

I won't say I wanted to, but I like the '20' s to
' 44' s. The cars, music clothes. Etc. From what I've seen depicted and read in books and stuff I would have loved to be there. I was. Also born in the 70's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (21/2/22)

Resistance said:


> I won't say I wanted to, but I like the 20 to 44. The cars, music clothes. Etc. From what I've seen depicted and read in books and stuff I would have loved to be there.


The music was definitely great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## supermoto (22/2/22)

I was born in the early 60's and wouldn't change it. I loved all the music and the freedom I grew up with

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/2/22)

My parents were Baby Boomers, my siblings and I are all Gen-X (like the Vaporesso Model), my wife is a Millennial, my kids are Gen-Z. 

Having had the influence of pre-boomers and boomers, growing up and living through 4 generations and more to come I am quite content with being a Gen-X baby. The things I have experienced, it is all historical events to say the least and I would not want to have missed any of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (22/2/22)

I am a 60's child but relate more to the 70's and 80's especially in the area's of music and motorbikes.

As for when I would like to be born if I could choose, it would be the future.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Gadgetboy (22/2/22)

Gen Alpha for me. They didn't have Vaping back in the Olden days.....

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (22/2/22)

Please cast your vote guys for those who didn't do it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (22/2/22)

Stranger said:


> I am a 60's child but relate more to the 70's and 80's especially in the area's of music and motorbikes.
> 
> As for when I would like to be born if I could choose, it would be the future.


The future! I honestly doubt it's going to be better...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/2/22)

You're missing a few generations there wrt my aspirations, namely; The silent generation and; The greatest generation
I'm a Baby Boomer born in 1960, and spent most of my primary and secondary formative years with my Grandparents, (by choice), and would have to say that the Post War / Silent Generation / Greatest Generation would be my choice, their values were on point! 
That said, I love my life! ... my generation is largely responsible for the innovation and technologies that we currently enjoy, and ... our cars and music was waaaaaaaaaaay better than everything that followed generationally.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/2/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Please cast your vote guys for those who didn't do it


Then you need to include two more choices

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (22/2/22)

Grand Guru said:


> The future! I honestly doubt it's going to be better...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (22/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Then you need to include two more choices


I excluded those 2 on purpose unless you want to experience the Spanish flu epidemic and 2 World Wars

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/2/22)

Grand Guru said:


> I excluded those 2 on purpose unless you want to experience the Spanish flu epidemic and 2 World Wars


It did indeed include some nightmare experiences, and it's those very challenges that made them what they were  ... We are after all a product of all our life experiences, good, bad, and indifferent

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (22/2/22)

I was born in 1955 and I wouldn't want to change that. I've had the pleasure of being taught good manners, common decency and consideration - all of which are somewhat lacking nowadays. 

Besides, nothing can beat the music of the late 60s/ early 70s!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (22/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Then you need to include two more choices
> View attachment 250870


I would then generally want to part of the silent generation. Silence is golden

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (22/2/22)

Grand Guru said:


> I excluded those 2 on purpose unless you want to experience the Spanish flu epidemic and 2 World Wars


OK so then im a misfit

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/2/22)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adephi (22/2/22)

I'd say Baby Boomer if not earlier. Could go from Matric to a proper well paid job. And buying a house and car was not going to cripple you financially like today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (22/2/22)

Gadgetboy said:


> Gen Alpha for me. They didn't have Vaping back in the Olden days.....


By the look of things, we may not have vaping (at leat as we know it now) in 10 years time. Big Tobacco is taking over with their shitty products and China is turning into flipping disposable Podland

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (22/2/22)

Hooked said:


> I was born in 1955 and I wouldn't want to change that. I've had the pleasure of being taught good manners, common decency and consideration - all of which are somewhat lacking nowadays.
> 
> Besides, nothing can beat the music of the late 60s/ early 70s!


I really envy your generation!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (22/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> It did indeed include some nightmare experiences, and it's those very challenges that made them what they were  ... We are after all a product of all our life experiences, good, bad, and indifferent


You have a point. I added the 2 generations!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (23/2/22)

A bit biased when you look at the poll, there are more wannabe baby boomers there than the rest added together.

I also see myself as a Gen X vs a baby boomer.

What Is Generation X (Gen X)?​Generation X, which is sometimes shortened to Gen X, is the name given to the generation of Americans born between the mid-1960s and the early-1980s. The exact years that comprise Gen X vary. Some researchers—demographers William Strauss and Neil Howe, for example—place the exact birth years from 1961 to 1981, whereas Gallup places the birth years between 1965 and 1979. But all agree that Gen X follows the baby boom generation and precedes Generation Y or the millennial generation.12

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/2/22)

Stranger said:


> A bit biased when you look at the poll, there are more baby boomers there than the rest added together.
> 
> I also see myself as a Gen X vs a baby boomer.
> 
> What Is Generation X (Gen X)?​Generation X, which is sometimes shortened to Gen X, is the name given to the generation of Americans born between the mid-1960s and the early-1980s. The exact years that comprise Gen X vary. Some researchers—demographers William Strauss and Neil Howe, for example—place the exact birth years from 1961 to 1981, whereas Gallup places the birth years between 1965 and 1979. But all agree that Gen X follows the baby boom generation and precedes Generation Y or the millennial generation.12


So what you're saying is that ecigssa has a lot more old fogey members that snot nosed prepubescents 

As to definitions of generations, (_and outside of the 65536 "standard"? definitions that no one agrees on_) ... the hereditary vs. environment argument is probably the most valid. and could skew your personality typing depending on who you spent / spend most of your time with, particularly during primary and secondary formative years, (_which will dictate to the better part your stress and social masks_).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (23/2/22)

I spent most of my formative years on my own, usually hanging around in the shadows of peoples back yards peeping in the windows and teasing their pets. (oops wrong forum)

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/2/22)

Stranger said:


> I spent most of my formative years on my own, usually hanging around in the shadows of peoples back yards peeping in the windows and teasing their pets. (oops wrong forum)


Too funny ... You are incorrigible

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stranger (23/2/22)

You know the adjective is corrigible right, which means reformed, yeah

That was the school I went to.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (24/2/22)

Baby boomers. Petrol was cheap.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac (27/2/22)

Gen X for me. Born 1971. 2 years before Bruce Lee died and I got to enjoy Elvis' music (as a very young boy) before he died in 1977. I'm a 60's, 70's and early 80's music fan.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/3/22)

Some of the reasons I believe The Greatest Generation were the greatest generation;

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/3/22)

I am pleased to be one of the last of the Baby Boomers.

We grew up when smoking was still good for you. 

We had the privilege of growing up before TV, computers, cell phones and social media. We interacted directly with real people. We learned how things worked. We all serviced our own cars and could change a flat tyre, clutch or brake pads. We respected our elders, or at least those who deserved to have our respect. Dylan, Mitchell, Young, Biaz, CSN, Cass Elliot, The Band, Dire Straits, Simon, Simone, Floyd, Stones, Eagles.....need I name more? The best movies were in the 70s and 80s. Don't make me list them.

I could wax lyrical about this subject but "... you try and tell the young people today that... and they won't believe ya'" (Python)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Stranger (16/3/22)

It was indeed a different time and I personally found it easier. My biggest gripe about today is that people seem to thrive on drama and spend endless amounts of time dwelling on this. This then has a ripple effect on family and friends and colleagues.

It is at this pint that due to what you said above, I can happily get on my bike or 4x4 and piss off into the bush or countryside and tell you. Sort it out by the time I come back.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/3/22)

Stranger said:


> It is at this pint that due to what you said above, I can happily get on my bike or 4x4



I would strongly suggest that you don't ride your bike after a few pints.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (16/3/22)

I usually stop around 4

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/3/22)

Stranger said:


> I usually stop around 4



Oh. That's OK then. My mistake

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (16/3/22)

1974: ‘Violent Clashes In Dublin As 12 Pint Driving Limit Put In Place’


HUNDREDS of thousands of people descended onto the nation's capital today in protest of the governments new crackdown on drinking and driving. It has been reported that 345 people were injured in clashes with Gardai since last …




waterfordwhispersnews.com

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (16/3/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I would strongly suggest that you don't ride your bike after a few pints.


But thats when I ride the best!

Scary but true!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/3/22)

Stranger said:


> I usually stop around 4



You start early then? I only start drinking around 4(PM)

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/3/22)

Raindance said:


> But thats when I ride the best!
> 
> Scary but true!
> 
> Regards

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/3/22)

Boomer - best music EVER.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

